# Second Watercolor I've ever done.



## the_jersey_lilly_2000 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't know if this is any good or not, takes alot to inspire me to get out any kind of paint. (House paint, oil paint, water colors, heck even fingernail polish I don't use very often LOL) But I done this one back in the spring. I'll keep it, but don't know if it'll ever get framed or not.


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow nice job!!  : )


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks photo gal, I just wish I was more patient, I get to a certain point, and instead of stopping, and putting it up for a while, and then come back to it later, I want to finish it "now", that's how it always is. LOL no self controll??? I'm not happy with the grass in the lower part of the picture at all, and that was the last part to fill in.


----------



## Cabratmar (Aug 7, 2006)

Good news


----------

